# .44 mag guru needed.



## Bob2010 (May 14, 2014)

So here is my challenge.  
Headed to Alaska for a mission trip. Village we go to is within view of Russia.  While working on natives  homes I don't want a 6" barrel .44 mag on my side. Really can't leave it at the sleeping quarters as crime is common around there. We will spend a few days hiking and checking out Denali before coming home. I will be packing in Denali!  So here is what I need.
1. Enough knock down to at least phase a brown bear.
2. A gun light enough and small enough to conceal while working. 
3. The most cost friendly option so if it walks away it's not a big loss.
4. What caliber are you thinking? 
5. Is A 4" barrel on a .44 mag going to give me enough velocity close up like a 6" barrel? 

My thought so far is a Taurus ultra light .44 mag  with 4" ported barrel. Remember only shooting this thing if a bear is almost on top of me. Could care less about range performance.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (May 15, 2014)

*handy*

according to the "ballistics by the inch" website, where they actually experiment by putting rifle-length barrels in a T/C single shot pistol frame and cutting them down an inch at a time down to 2 inches, and measure the velocity on chronographs after each cut...

... A 6" barreled .44 magnum gives you about 170 f.p.s. more velocity than a 4"  It's over 1300 f.p.s.

... a 4" barrel gives you 200 f.p.s. more than a 2" would.

... a .44 magnum 2" snubby-barrel revolver doesn't even reach 1000 f.p.s. 

http://www.ballisticsbytheinch.com/44mag.html

Personally,  I'd get the 4" because it's easier to carry and quicker to draw, IF my only reason for buying this gun was the trip to Alaska, and the only thing I wanted it for was bear attack protection.

Truth be told, I'd look at this Alaska mission trip as an excuse to get a .44 magnum that I could also use later for hunting and shooting at the range, so I'd probably want a 6" or 8" barrel.   I'd give up some of the handiness and quickness of the draw in the unlikely event of a bear attack to gain a fun and useful gun that I can enjoy for years afterward.

However, if I got a 4" barreled .44 magnum I might just use it for Alaska and then sell it.  When the trip is over and the need for such a specialized tool is over, why keep that gun and its $600 value tied up as a hunk of steel in the gun safe that you'll never use again?


----------



## GunnSmokeer (May 15, 2014)

*here ya go*

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=415523596


Here's what I'd get, IF I wanted to get something just for defense, just on this trip, and not worring about any sporting uses.

Taurus Ultra Lite .44 magnum with 4" barrel and Hi-Viz sight.

But note the "buy it now" price is nearly $700.  That titanium alloy makes it expensive!

***************************

I might go cheap, myself, and carry a regular steel gun. That extra weight will help control recoil in rapid-fire use, too.  That might allow you to put your 2nd and 3rd shots in the kill zone of an attacking bear, instead of missing with the super-recoiling muzzle-flipping alloy gun.

The 5-shot blued steel TAURUS TRACKER is only 34 ounces, which is similar to most military and police pistols of the 20th century.  Not too heavy to carry at all.

The barrel IS ported to hold down muzzle rise.

Gunbroker has some of these for $500.  So would I carry a gun that weighs less than half a pound more to save $150 or $200 in cost, and to have something that will actually let me shoot faster with better grouping?  I think so.

http://www.taurususa.com/product-details.cfm?id=226&category=Revolver


----------



## Boar Hunter (May 15, 2014)

As you already know, you will pay a premium for the light-weight pistols.  You might also consider a S&W, 329 I think, or go with a 454 Casull.  Ruger makes one with a very short barrel specifically for bear defense.  Another possibility would be a Glock 20 with 220 hard cast bullets, although I don't know if I would want to bet my life on a 10mm stopping a brown.  Personally, I would rather have a Smith or Ruger.  I own a Taurus revolver and I'm not impressed with the quality, especially the trigger.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## Bob2010 (May 15, 2014)

Thanks guys. I borrowed a sweet 6" S&W last time. Thing was crazy accurate!  No way to conceal it though. If it gets stolen I'm out $1100. Maybe I could insure it? I prefer that gun. The ultra light is great to keep on me and I like the high vis sights. I can use whatever I buy as a pit hunting side arm. I probably need to buy the steel tarus for $500 or get the 6" S&W I like and insure it. I go to Alaska every year. Long term goals there.


----------



## ngabowhunter (May 15, 2014)

Pepper spray. It's light weight and doesn't cost much to replace. 

http://dnr.alaska.gov/parks/safety/bears.htm


----------



## Bob2010 (May 15, 2014)

I thought about that. Can't fly with it though. 3 different airlines we fly with.


----------



## Bob2010 (May 15, 2014)

Talked to my insurance guy. If I itemize the gun on my homeowners insurance it's covered.  May just get a 6" s&w


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (May 15, 2014)

How about a Taurus Judge shooting Winchester combo loads- slug with buck shot .410 loads. Dave


----------



## killitgrillit (May 15, 2014)

ngabowhunter said:


> pepper spray. It's light weight and doesn't cost much to replace.
> 
> http://dnr.alaska.gov/parks/safety/bears.htm



x10


----------



## PopPop (May 16, 2014)

How do the natives deal with bears and how often do they deal with bears?


----------



## 500 S&W (May 16, 2014)

Try the Ruger Alaskan in 44 magnum. Just what you are looking for. Have a safe trip.

Sean


----------



## GunnSmokeer (May 16, 2014)

*not even close*



Blairsville-Dave said:


> How about a Taurus Judge shooting Winchester combo loads- slug with buck shot .410 loads. Dave




A .410 round fired from a  short-barreled revolver like this is not even in the same ballpark power-wise as what the OP is asking about, a 4" or 6" barreled .44 magnum.

To get the same velocity, you'd have to cut the weight of the projectile from 240 grains down to 120 grains when using the .410 chamber.


----------



## Bob2010 (May 16, 2014)

I am looking at that Alaskan. Thing is sweet! Some of the Alaskan guys I know carry .44 mags with 6" barrels.  The natives I know grab a 12 gauge or high power rifle when they leave the village. Where we go in the winter when the ocean ices they have polar bear! My friend there in the village is the PE coach for the kids. Shot this bad boy a few months back. I would want more than a .44! All I would deal with in summer is brown bears. They are big too though.


----------



## Bob2010 (May 16, 2014)

Alot of the locals say spray is good. Problem is the stuff they give us to carry expired 5 years ago. I could buy it in Anchorage but can't find it in other places. You can check a gun to fly. The small Alaskan airlines like era doesn't even check the gun. But the airlines will not allow liquids ie spray. You have to mail it ahead of time. We fly into Anchorage then to Nome then to Saint Lawrence island.  Spray is hard to get to where we need it. I'll let my buddy carry the 5 year old spray. I'll even let him spray before I shoot.


----------



## Bob2010 (May 16, 2014)

Alaskan .44 mag or .454? Also Smith and Wesson has the backpacker? Anyone shot these guns?


----------



## 500 S&W (May 17, 2014)

I've shot my Alaskan and so has my son. He was not a big boy, 5'7", 165lbs and he had no problem. Actually he shot it 5-10 times. Accuracy is not an issue because it is more for self defense. Hitting a 10" circle at 30 yards was easy to achieve. 454 casull would be a good caliber also and Smith and Wesson offers their 500 S&W magnum with a 4" barrel.
Magnum Research offers their BFR revolver in .500 JRH with a 5.5-inch Barrel.

Sean


----------



## Bob2010 (May 17, 2014)

I think that's the direction I will go. Easier to carry than the long barrel gun.


----------



## Bam Bam (May 17, 2014)

Bob2010 said:


> I think that's the direction I will go. Easier to carry than the long barrel gun.



Check out the Taurus Raging Jugde Magnum, it would be a good up close bear protection revolver and also a good self protection/defense revolver anywhere! It'll shoot 3 different rounds 410, 45lc and 454 casull!!!!


----------



## Bob2010 (May 17, 2014)

I do like the high viz sight


----------



## guesswho (May 17, 2014)

I like fiber optic sights too, but be careful. Some are cheesy and fragile. They work good on a range, but on a daily work gun most don't last. I would go with an Alaskan if I had to choose. Your resale value would be better than a Taurus.  I have both ruger and tuarus pistols and like both. But such a light weight 44 would not be pleasant to shoot, even thought you will be caring it more than shooting


----------



## FlyBoy (May 18, 2014)

I have a Ruger Alaskan .44 magnum with Crimson Trace laser grips and high-vis sights that I use for back-up when hog hunting. Accuracy is awesome with several different loads and I would feel comfortable with shots out to 50 yards on deer/bear size critters.

 I noticed someone earlier in the post said you couldn't get 1000 fps with a 2" barrel but...

 I have a reload with 300 grain hardcast bullets going 1200 fps using either H-110 or Viht powders. 

Can easily get 1300 fps with 240's

This past Friday I was experimenting with low-recoil reloads using 180 XTP's for home defense and got a little over 1000 fps using IMR 4227 powder and I wasn't even to the minimum 44 mag charge from my Lyman manual... I was in the upper end of 44 special data using 44 mag brass. 

All of these velocities were measured with a chronograph 6 feet in front of the barrel.

That 300 hardcast load in an Alaskan would be bear medicine!


----------



## Bob2010 (May 27, 2014)

Not everyone has that ruger alaskan 44 in stock. Plan on getting one soon. I also bought the spray.  Mailing it to Anchorage so it will be waiting for me. Figure spray one first and shoot second.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jun 2, 2014)

Take a serious look at a Glock 20 loaded with souped up hard cast lead bullets

https://www.buffalobore.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=219


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jun 2, 2014)

*why .44 mag?*

If you're going to buy a brand new gun and pay $800 or so for it, why not go with a more powerful caliber like .454 Casull? (You can always use .45 Colt loads when you don't need the power and just want to plink for fun).  Or the .480 Ruger (although I don't think there is a lower-powered round that you can use as a substitute). 

I'd go with the .44 magnum if I were buying a used one and wanted to save a few hundred bucks, but if I were going brand-new, I think I'd pick the harder-hitting caliber. The Ruger Super Redhawk Alaskan / Toklat still holds 6 rounds of .454 Casull.  Barrels come in 2.5" or 5", and I'd go with the five-incher for better pointability and shootability (better practial rapid-fire accuracy, but not bench-rest accuracy).


----------



## Slingblade (Jun 2, 2014)

Ruger Alaskan in .454 and load it with .45LC when not in big bear country.


----------



## 660griz (Jun 3, 2014)

Bob2010 said:


> Alaskan .44 mag or .454? Also Smith and Wesson has the backpacker? Anyone shot these guns?



I have the Alaskan in .454. Love it.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jun 3, 2014)

My father-n-law who was one of the last Alaskan Master hunting guides always carried a 41 magnum with him when we went fishing. I later purchased a 44 magnum to take with me when I went fishing. After I showed him what I got, he told me that I would have been better off with a 41. He said it was easier on the hands and more accurate due to the lower recoil and it was plenty enough gun to deter a bear.


----------



## 660griz (Jun 5, 2014)

ngabowhunter said:


> My father-n-law who was one of the last Alaskan Master hunting guides always carried a 41 magnum with him when we went fishing. I later purchased a 44 magnum to take with me when I went fishing. After I showed him what I got, he told me that I would have been better off with a 41. He said it was easier on the hands and more accurate due to the lower recoil and it was plenty enough gun to deter a bear.



Not me:
Actual Gut pile story: "He was hunting Elk, and while kneeling to take a shot at a nice Bull @ 60 yds away with the guide right behind his sholder, when they were charged by a medium size Grizz from about 40 yds that came busting out of the brush. The gun in his hand was a Ruger SBH .44mag with a heavy handload, he also had a TC contender chambered in a fast .41 Cal. wildcat for a long shot if needed. 

Well this gentelman is a skilled and very experenced handgun hunter with a couple hundred head of game and a number of trips to Africa under his belt, and his experience served him well. He did not hesitate and was able to shoot the bear 3 times center of mass while it was coming in and 3 more times while the Bear was sitting on his chest chewing on the guide, he finally killed the bear by blowing its brains out with the TC contender. He said he would swear that the bear was still chewing after its brain was gone.

The thing is, a Bear, kinda like a pig is of two minds. If you catch them unaware and just ambling along with a good heart/lung shot they generally run away and are down. But once there blood is up; once the adrenalin is pumping and you are the focus of their attention then all bets are off, and they are bullet sponges that take a whole lot of killing."

I can guarantee when/if you have to shoot a charging Griz with a very large caliber firearm, you will not feel the recoil.

I'll stick with the proven .454. I like the recoil.


----------



## TomC (Jun 5, 2014)

ngabowhunter said:


> My father-n-law who was one of the last Alaskan Master hunting guides always carried a 41 magnum with him when we went fishing. I later purchased a 44 magnum to take with me when I went fishing. After I showed him what I got, he told me that I would have been better off with a 41. He said it was easier on the hands and more accurate due to the lower recoil and it was plenty enough gun to deter a bear.



And a Glock 20 10MM is VERY close to a 41 mag...............soft on the hand, accurate and quite a few more rounds in the magazine than any revolver should it be called upon!


----------



## injun joe (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm with 660griz.
I'm going back in Sept. and I'll have the .454 with me.


----------



## Bob2010 (Jul 12, 2014)

Well here is my pick. Just got it today. Alaska or bust!


----------

